# In need off free weights... (dumbell question)



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Where can i get 65kg dumbells..?

I don't want the spin lock ones as they are crap..

I have looked everywhere but can't seem to find any in the UK.. :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

65K     

You will probably have to go to a professional Gym supplier for those such as Nytram Sports


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Had a quick look at the commercial weights & they only go up to 30kgs.

That's a lot of weight for a dumbell, i've only seem them that high in pounds weight.

ps check the spelling in your signature.....cruising


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

65kg  I hope that's not for bicep curls.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've got some 85kg ones you can have.

I can't get my little finger around the bar anymore. :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

slg said:


> Had a quick look at the commercial weights & they only go up to 30kgs.
> 
> That's a lot of weight for a dumbell, i've only seem them that high in pounds weight.
> 
> *ps check the spelling in your signature.....cruising*


And 'may modds'.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sssshhhh he's highly educated, you know!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

seconds out










:wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: if that was the case Mac you might as well throw Jampott's towel in before he gets hurt..


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Are you sure you got that right Jay? Thats a lot of weight.. what exercise do you have in mind?


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

ttroy225 said:


> Are you sure you got that right Jay? Thats a lot of weight.. what exercise do you have in mind?


 :lol: yeah i'm sure.. I've decided to expand my collection of weights at home but i don't like using the bar much.. I have 75kg ones but need the weight in between..( This is for flat bench press)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

65kg? what the hell u guna do with that? why dont you find some short fat guy on the street and use him instead


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry I am busy at the moment


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

robokn said:


> Sorry I am busy at the moment


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Very off topic this but what is Crusing Jaay D?? :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Very off topic this but what is Crusing Jaay D?? :wink:


It is very off topic so don't be a knob like the others in the tread.. If its not on topic then don't because it a wast of your time..


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to be a knob and wast your time and others.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be a knob and wast your time and others.


But at least you posted it in the right tread.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, didn't mean to be a knob and wast your time and others.
> ...


This much is true.

Sorry Jaay D, back on topic...I have no idea where you would find dumbells of that size, I'm guessing that there must be a specialist on the internet somewhere?

Oh and in the spirit of some threads lately, you do realise that you'll have to post pics of you lifting such weights!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Sorry I am busy at the moment


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure you got that right Jay? Thats a lot of weight.. what exercise do you have in mind?
> ...


you need a spotter? i do get easily distracted by cars and women, otherwise im FOCUSED


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

So what you benching Jay.. must be at least 160kg right?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh and in the spirit of some threads lately, you do realise that you'll have to post pics of you lifting such weights! [/quote]

Thats a bit sus! are you gay or something? :lol: 
only jokin pal

Sorry J, off topic


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Oh and in the spirit of some threads lately, you do realise that you'll have to post pics of you lifting such weights!


Thats a bit sus! are you gay or something? :lol: 
only jokin pal

Sorry J, off topic[/quote]

I'm not the one with a TT


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

ttroy225 said:


> So what you benching Jay.. must be at least 160kg right?


Nope not yet.. 140kg with the olympic bar, with dumbells i need them a little lighter because at home i have no one to hand me them.. :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Very off topic this but what is Crusing Jaay D?? :wink:
> ...


FFS - you try & help someone out with looking for weights & mention their signature has a spelling mistake and you get called a knob.........wonder who the real knob is if that's your attitude!!! :?

Last time that will happen. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry fella (slg) i know you ment well.. That post was aimed at someone else..(they know who they are)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

slg said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


I think he's referring to me! I didn't realise that you had already mentioned it. Still, I only mentioned it in good humour and was called a knob.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

It is 'of' m8, not 'off'. Far be it for a lowly 'left school at 16' bloke from oop norf to open his gob but there is nothing wrong with trying to help you educated types out from time to time. :lol:

Its all pounds and stones to me, never got to grips with all this continental measures lark. Thought I was paying Â£1.00 a gallon until last week, that was a f*cking shock I'll tell you!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> It is 'of' m8, not 'off'. Far be it for a lowly 'left school at 16' bloke from oop norf to open his gob but there is nothing wrong with trying to help you educated types out from time to time. :lol:
> 
> Its all pounds and stones to me, never got to grips with all this continental measures lark. Thought I was paying Â£1.00 a gallon until last week, that was a f*cking shock I'll tell you!


Today in the news "17 million British people have problems with numbers and 4 million with language" There are a lot of uneducated people out there.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > It is 'of' m8, not 'off'. Far be it for a lowly 'left school at 16' bloke from oop norf to open his gob but there is nothing wrong with trying to help you educated types out from time to time. :lol:
> ...


To be fair, 87% of those statistics are accounted for by the Welsh. The balance is Grimsby and this forum.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and in the spirit of some threads lately, you do realise that you'll have to post pics of you lifting such weights!
> ...


I'm not the one with a TT [/quote]

Lost me here mate! top quote attributed to was in fact your own, quickly edit my name please someone. I would never ask for pics of guys lifting weights!!

Are you saying that all tt owners are gay? if so you are brave, very brave :lol: (If I have the wrong end of the stick, its early and I am dumb- you are far too clever for me!)
PS I dont own a tt. Proud owner of a little white van [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
tt is all Bernadettes thankfully.

FAO Leg: f**k Canada, stay here and write sitcom even use Jampott as a guest writer - some of your posts are just class :lol:

now way, way off topic, sorry J


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Are you saying that all tt owners are gay? if so you are brave, very brave :lol:


Yes I am! (Saying TT owners are gay). I am feeling brave, what are you going to do, say something mean on the internet about me or call me a knob? :wink: :wink:

I wasn't actually asking for pics, I was saying that in the light of some recent threads ( See DU03 NAN's post in other marquee's) you will have to prove that you can lift these weights. The only way of doing this, would be to post pics!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that all tt owners are gay? if so you are brave, very brave :lol:
> ...


You loser bean, how would i and why would i take pics of myself lifting weights..?

TBH i don't have to prove anything i don't know you and don't really pay any attention if you post something that isn't what i asked for


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jbell said:


> 65K
> 
> You will probably have to go to a professional Gym supplier for those such as Nytram Sports


I tried them and they didn't have what i wanted

I'm after something like this which is solid










They don't come in 65kg..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > redsi72 said:
> ...


Calm down Jay :roll:

Dean was only joking with reference to the thread by DU03 NAN where he couldn't post pics of 'his' AMV8 when asked to prove he had one so most people didn't believe him. He didn't mean that you actually have to take pictures and post them - It was just a metaphorical jest


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Calm down Jay :roll:
> 
> Dean was only joking with reference to the thread by DU03 NAN where he couldn't post pics of 'his' AMV8 when asked to prove he had one so most people didn't believe him. He didn't mean that you actually have to take pictures and post them - It was just a metaphorical jest


Since i've been injured i haven't been able to go to the gym so all the captive testosterone is tring to find its way out :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down Jay :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down Jay :roll:
> ...


Tried Yoga??


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I can't i have a damaged leg.. upper body exercise only


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> You loser bean


I'm going to take that as a compliment Gaayde


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > You loser bean
> ...


 :lol: (your still a loser bean)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

York do 60KG on here: http://www.gymworld.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=3096

They might be able to get you 65KG

And here: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/dum ... 333_p.html


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Trust me it's a compliment!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

JAAYDE,

can i ask how many sets + reps yr getting, and without sounding like im doubting your technique, are you doin "full reps" ?

i push 50 kg dumbells and that a fair weight, the only guys in my gym , which as far as i know are only 3 of them, are "meat heads" steroid user are pushing higher than the 50's

I have seen plenty of guys push heavy weights but if they corrected thier technique then theres no way they would be pushing the weightsthey are, if you see what i mean ?

if you look up SportsSafe or SuperTramp then they can direct or get the sizes you need, they are based in Colchester

ive been in the fitness industry since i was 11 and so you can imagine this is a topic i regard highly, so i hope you dont take my reply the worng way mate, its just i see so much "wrong" on the floor that there should be more rules and regs to stop "bad" training

let me know if you manage to track those dumbells , cos i should be able to help you source if you have no joy with the Colchester place

Lee


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> It is 'of' m8, not 'off'. Far be it for a lowly 'left school at 16' bloke from oop norf to open his gob but there is nothing wrong with trying to help you educated types out from time to time. :lol:
> 
> Its all pounds and stones to me, never got to grips with all this continental measures lark. Thought I was paying Â£1.00 a gallon until last week, that was a f*cking shock I'll tell you!


 :lol: :lol:

Got me again.

On topic

65KG  That's my body weight FFS!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Widget said:


> On topic
> 
> 65KG  That's my body weight FFS!


Are you volunteering for a new career as a dumbell?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Widget said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > It is 'of' m8, not 'off'. Far be it for a lowly 'left school at 16' bloke from oop norf to open his gob but there is nothing wrong with trying to help you educated types out from time to time. :lol:
> ...


65 kg ?? you need to eat some more food mate :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm only 170cm though.

Which gives me a BMI of 22.5. That's about spot on, isn't it?

Maybe I should of changed the W for an M on my forum name


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Saying that, it does mean my Cayman S is quicker than all the others


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Widget said:


> I'm only 170cm though.
> 
> Which gives me a BMI of 22.5. That's about spot on, isn't it?
> 
> Maybe I should of changed the W for an M on my forum name


lol, im only 172cm tho


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> JAAYDE,
> 
> can i ask how many sets + reps yr getting, and without sounding like im doubting your technique, are you doin "full reps" ?
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

Your fine mate, i understand where you are coming from..

I do 4 sets of 10 if i am bulking, or if i'm cutting i will do 4 sets but at a lighter weight with a superset of 15 reps to follow (All done with complete reps and very strict no cutting corners)..

I have a training partner to spot me also..

As for steroids i would never take them as there is to much long term damage and i would rather hold muscle than water :wink:

I would say that i have been told that i have a very good technique mainly because i spend most of my time with my head in a Flex mag :roll: ..

So what do you train towards ie natural body building, shows, modeling..?

BTW i got the weights from my old gym in North london :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE,
> ...


cool :wink:

i train mainly towards a cut physique with a mild amount of bulk, cos im only 5'8 and weighing in at 13stone, sometimes a few pound over that, at my hieght theres no way i can afford to put on any more weight :lol:

i train 5 times aweek, very strict too, martial arts and gym is my life mostly, atho i dont allow it to rule if you know wot i mean, i still enjoy my beers and kebabs 

how much did you pay for yr dumbells in the end ?

Lee


----------



## elliotward (Jan 27, 2007)

no he is right, at my gym we have 100kg dumbells!!! he will use them for either behind the head tricep extention or as a free weight bench press, my max is 8reps of 75kg! which I was over the moon with! x


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> cool :wink:
> 
> i train mainly towards a cut physique with a mild amount of bulk, cos im only 5'8 and weighing in at 13stone, sometimes a few pound over that, at my hieght theres no way i can afford to put on any more weight :lol:
> 
> ...


Its good to see there is another TT'er out there with the same kind of interested..


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

elliotward said:


> no he is right, at my gym we have 100kg dumbells!!! he will use them for either behind the head tricep extention or as a free weight bench press, my max is 8reps of 75kg! which I was over the moon with! x


8 reps at how may sets and what kind of rest in between..?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > cool :wink:
> ...


likewise mate, alot of people "train" but many do it just so they say thet go, very few actually put in the graft hey

Lee


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Ive been bodybuilding for 5 years nearly i can bench around 140kg but i wouldn't be able to bench 70kg dumbells :? 50kg max in my gym which does for me 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been body building for years now it now looks like St Pauls


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> I have been body building for years now it now looks like St Pauls


I think these chap's are talking about body building with weights, not Maccy d's like us


----------

